# Issues with thunderbird port



## KernelPanic (Oct 1, 2009)

As of today I've been getting the following error when attempting to run portupgrade:


```
mydesktop# portupgrade -ai
--->  Session started at: Thu, 01 Oct 2009 11:28:03 -0600
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 484 packages found (-0 +1) . done]
** Makefile possibly broken: mail/thunderbird:
        grep: write error: Broken pipe
        thunderbird-2.0.0.23
        
        
--->  Session ended at: Thu, 01 Oct 2009 11:28:34 -0600 (consumed 00:00:31)
/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:1469:in `get_pkgname': Makefile broken (MakefileBrokenError)
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:623:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `each'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:614:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `catch'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:588:in `main'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `call'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1310:in `parse_in_order'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `catch'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1306:in `parse_in_order'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `catch'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1254:in `parse_in_order'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1248:in `order!'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:1241:in `order'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:565:in `main'
        from /usr/local/lib/ruby/1.8/optparse.rb:791:in `initialize'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `new'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:229:in `main'
        from /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade:2209
```

I deleted portupgrade and thunderbird and then rebuilt them. (i.e. make all install clean) I noticed the same error at the beginning and ending of the thunderbird build process:


```
===>   Registering installation for thunderbird-2.0.0.23
grep: write error: Broken pipe
grep: write error: Broken pipe
===>  Cleaning for thunderbird-2.0.0.23
grep: write error: Broken pipe
```

During the build the error appears to be non-fatal but to portupgrade it is. Anyone know what might be causing this or how to fix it? Currently my only solution is to uninstall Thunderbird.


----------



## Lowell (Oct 2, 2009)

These errors aren't being seen on the build server as far as I can tell, and I can't reproduce them.  What kind of system are you running?

I'm guessing that there may be a dependency or category that is unexpectedly empty in generating the installation information for thunderbird.  You might want to check the dependencies of thunderbird; possibly one of them isn't installed or registered properly.


----------



## macbias (Oct 4, 2009)

i think i've had similar problems when mixing both portupgrade and portmaster to install ports. could that be the case? might be pkgdb problems


----------



## KernelPanic (Oct 5, 2009)

Lowell said:
			
		

> These errors aren't being seen on the build server as far as I can tell, and I can't reproduce them.  What kind of system are you running?
> 
> I'm guessing that there may be a dependency or category that is unexpectedly empty in generating the installation information for thunderbird.  You might want to check the dependencies of thunderbird; possibly one of them isn't installed or registered properly.



I'm running a pretty ordinary FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE. I have not been able to go through and try to rebuild all the ports thunderbird depends on because its is a pretty long list.


----------



## macbias (Oct 5, 2009)

if you haven't already, can you try running pkgdb tasks? -u update or -Ff to fix?
i'm not 100% sure if this is safe (someone?) but i had deleted the database from /var and rebuilt fresh, even deleted + reinstalled the portupgrade packages. 
i think this is pkg tools issue , not thunderbird port.

edit : db file is @ /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
back it up , deleted it, etc..


----------



## KernelPanic (Oct 5, 2009)

mdma said:
			
		

> if you haven't already, can you try running pkgdb tasks? -u update or -Ff to fix?
> i'm not 100% sure if this is safe (someone?) but i had deleted the database from /var and rebuilt fresh, even deleted + reinstalled the portupgrade packages.
> i think this is pkg tools issue , not thunderbird port.
> 
> ...



I deleted the /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db file and recreated it using pkgdb -u 

I've also reinstall portupgrade.

Someone else asked if I've mingled portsnap and portupgrade. I have not.

I have noticed that I have four different versions of automake installed:
automake-1.10.1
automake-1.4.6_5
automake-1.6.3_1
automake-1.9.6_3

I would assume the automake wrapper can handle that?


----------

